# Ebay car



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Check this car description out on EBAY if you want a good laugh.
Only on till tomorrow with over 145000 hits.
Had to do something while it rains here in Spain.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

393,000 hits now. 

Where are you in Spain? We're down near Motril.

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Magic*

Magic,

Printed it off before it gets deleted.

Reminds me of a time when I had a nice rare sports car, real beauty.

Someone in a car like the one in the ad did all he could to get along side, when he did he turned his bass box down and shouted to me. (He was caucasian, but you have to read the phrase below with the, AfroCariGabianAnglo Accent)........

"DAT CAR IS AZ NIZE AS YEUW LIKE MAN - PHAT AZzz....INIT" (along with the two finger clap).

Then drove off!

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly it has now been removed apparently, was an excellent description though - very amusing.

Dave


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Think it ended today but was a good laugh so hope he sold it.
Dougie we are in Blanes about 30k from Barcelona.
We ran away from France when the foot of snow came to the south on the 8th March.We shall go back to France at the end of the month for a bit of windsurfing in Leucate.


----------

